

Show HN: Rails 4 CMS - websitescenes
https://github.com/websitescenes/cms_admin2

======
qmaxquique
Could you please provide clear installation instructions? I can create a live
demo for you.

~~~
websitescenes
It is not a gem yet, so projects currently have to built off of clones or
forks. So I would git clone
[https://github.com/websitescenes/cms_admin2.git](https://github.com/websitescenes/cms_admin2.git)
and run bundle install. Not too much overhead in setting up but some things
may need to be tweaked for deployment.

------
enhdless
Do you have a live demo somewhere?

~~~
websitescenes
I will probably have one up in the next couple of weeks. Thanks for asking.

~~~
BPm
I am quite interested. Please post on HN again when you have a demo.

